# Payment Thro Visa Debit Card



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

Can I pay the fee using visa debit card for sub-class-175 online application?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you can.. provided they have an option on the payment page for the debit card you wish to use.


----------



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont know abt option yet, but i ve used visa debit card to buy air lines tickets where they had mentioned visa logo. and same logo is here on their web, with 16 digit space where i can place my visa card code.
i m in pak and my debit card is from some pak bank.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

amir4it said:


> i dont know abt option yet, but i ve used visa debit card to buy air lines tickets where they had mentioned visa logo. and same logo is here on their web, with 16 digit space where i can place my visa card code.
> i m in pak and my debit card is from some pak bank.


I am sorry to say but I think you cannot use your visa debit card. I am also in Pak and I also tried to pay DIAC with my visa debit card but none of the banks allow that much amount in a single day transaction. They have a limit on transaction amount per day even if you have money available in your account.

I can't say may be if you approach your bank manager directly and he gets some special permission for you.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a problem with my credit card limit.

Is this true for visa debit card payment, that we cannot pay with debit card?

Please someone answer, it is an emergency.

Thank you


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

paralax said:


> I have a problem with my credit card limit.
> 
> Is this true for visa debit card payment, that we cannot pay with debit card?
> 
> ...


My friend from USA offered to pay with his credit card. Is this option ok or does it have to be my name on the payment?

The question is can someone else pay for me 

Thank you


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

paralax said:


> My friend from USA offered to pay with his credit card. Is this option ok or does it have to be my name on the payment?
> 
> The question is can someone else pay for me
> 
> Thank you


Someone else can pay on your behalf.. My payment was done on my brother's credit card and it worked for me..


----------



## qhassan (Apr 20, 2012)

paralax said:


> My friend from USA offered to pay with his credit card. Is this option ok or does it have to be my name on the payment?
> 
> The question is can someone else pay for me
> 
> Thank you


Yes you can do it that way. I did the same. Goodluck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

amir4it said:


> Can I pay the fee using visa debit card for sub-class-175 online application?


Yes you can but it depends on the bank, its arrangement and infrastructure . Because whilst I was in Pakistan I can't transact online through my debit card like credit card. But here in Australia I use my debit card like credit card on all online platforms wherein credit card was actually required.

Thanks.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

@bukhari, @qhassan

Thank you very much!


----------

